# Studs to Sill Plate



## Big Dave (May 17, 2006)

On new wall framing the wall is assembled laying on the floor and nailing up through the plate into the stud. After assembling the wall you raise into place. You only toenail if you are building the wall standing up.

Dave.


----------



## Joe Carola (Apr 14, 2006)

Tim said:


> Hi,
> Is there a preferred way to fasten 2x4 studs to the top and bottom plates? I mean on new wall framing,should I nail first thru the plates,then into the studs? Or is toe-nailing starting thru the studs first the better way?
> 
> Thanks Tim....


Tim,

It's up to you.

It's two different techniques.

I nail all my shoe/sills down first and then toe-nail my studs to the top plate and lift the wall up and toe-nail them to the shoe/sill.

The other way guys do it is tack the shoe/sill on edge and face-nail through the bottom of the shoe/sill and into the stud and then do the same at the top and stand the wall up, and then naiil the shoe/sill to the deck.


----------



## K2eoj (Aug 14, 2005)

Joe described the two ways i have done it. Face nailing might be best for an inexperienced guy.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Big Dave said:


> On new wall framing the wall is assembled laying on the floor and nailing up through the plate into the stud. After assembling the wall you raise into place. You only toenail if you are building the wall standing up.
> 
> Dave.


Big Dave is right.....
Also, the main determining factor of which method you use will be which way you 'plan' or 'need' to build your walls.

Basic rule of them:

Newer existing construction: The floor to 1st floor joists (ceiling) measurements are more uniform along the lengths of the space. Face nail and pre-assemble the walls, then stand up. 
Use shims if you are really off at a point, and need to tighten a plate up.

Older homes: Very non-uniform distances from the floor to the ceiling. 
In basements: Non-uniform overhead joists, inconsistant areas of concrete floor. Thus, usually stick framed and toe-nailed.


----------

